

Ask HN: Where can I see most used web apps for each country? - ajushi

Hi, is there a website that lists the most used apps for each country? If not maybe a site that lists those in the US or worldwide? Thanks in advance!
======
murz
It's tough to measure, because you can't really know for sure how much traffic
a site is getting unless you are the owner of that site. However, services
like Alexa attempt to estimate the most trafficked sites by tracking segments
of users (in Alexa's case they track users of their toolbar). Their top-site
estimates can be split by country:

<http://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries>

